# Ford 641 Workmaster Hydraulic pressure tube



## mboland (Mar 31, 2016)

My son has a Ford 641 Workmaster. It is pumping all of the hydraulic fluid into the transmission housing (quickly). We have determined that the high pressure hydraulic tube that runs through the transmission has a crack. We have split the tractor already but need to know how to punch the tube out of the transmission housing. We have tried a punch already but have not had any luck.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mboland (and son), welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The following post was written by *John Smith*, founder of Smith's old Ford Tractors website.

"Remove the hydraulic manifold. Thread the inside of the pressure tube with a 7/16-20tap about 2 inches deep. Screw in a 4-5 inch length of threaded rod or a long stud threaded on both ends. Slip a 2" length of 1/2 or 3/4 pipe over the stud. Put on a washer and nut and tighten. That will pull the tube out. After it's pulled out the first inch it will come the rest of the way out by hand. Insert the new tube and carefully hammer it home with a suitable driver that won't flatten the end. Install the manifold and refill with oil." 

John can probably help you find a replacement tube if you cannot locate one.


----------



## mboland (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you for the help. We tried that and got it to move about 1/8" but started bending the bolt. Going to try again today.


----------

